# Preggo belly pics anyone?



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

If she took, Bella is 2 weeks 3 days pregnant. I just talked with my mentor who indeed said she is looking pregnant and that some Chi's "show" sooner due to being a small breed.... she also said that with Bella's normal shape (slender) it would show sooner on her. Was wondering what you all thought? Do you think she looks pregnant?

Bella today, possibly 2 weeks 3 days pregnant, notice the nipples and slightly rounded belly?










Heres a picture of her in her dress in early April. I realize it's hard to see her tummy but you can see it peeking out under her dress a bit...


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

She's a cutie. Was this an accidental breeding?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks she is in whelp to me!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

No, it was intentional... I own her mate as well. They are both AKC registered and OFA and CERF certified. It is my first time breeding but I have a mentor, Holly, who I got Wiley from. While I waited for them to be old enough and Bella's 4th heat to start she allowed me to view 2 whelpings even... so no, it was not an accidental breeding. We did do it naturally in that we did no progesterone testing or AI, just supervised mateing and ties. I have an ultrasound scheduled the 15th of June (the closest we could get to 28 days after their last tie) to confirm but I also have a digital doplar (I'm a nurse) and am going to try to identify fetal heart tones starting around day 25. I've already tried it on Bella and as long as I use headphones on the doplar she just lays back and lets me "rub" her tummy. I want her to be as relaxed as possible with the procedure so I don't have to convince her to stay still. She's almost as big a sucker for belly rubs as Wiley!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

freedomchis said:


> Looks she is in whelp to me!


eeks! really? I am very sure of the dates, Their first tie was day 9 of her heat which was May 4th....


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Yay pregnant belly, I miss breeding. I'll get back into it one day, need to worry about something else in the meantime. Congrats, cant wait to see pups!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Yay pregnant belly, I miss breeding. I'll get back into it one day, need to worry about something else in the meantime. Congrats, cant wait to see pups!


something else? are you having a baby in 6 days (by your siggy)?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Bella~n~Wiley's mom said:


> something else? are you having a baby in 6 days (by your siggy)?


Yes  Having my own pup, I thinking about maybe getting back into breeding in a year or two. Will see were I stand then.


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Well, congratulations!!!!


----------

